
How to Invest in Tesla While Avoiding the Elon Musk Drama - tacon
https://www.barrons.com/articles/tesla-bonds-51556231073
======
nagVenkat
Don’t invest? Tesla seems like an extreme dangerous investment after all the
big name companies are fleeing it and Goldman gave a scathing report

